# Familiar with Tecumseh Tecumseh HM100-159272M Engine?



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

I picked up a used Coleman Powermate Maxa 5000ER generator that has a Tecumseh HM100-159272M (B) engine on it. The engine runs but surges/hunts. I believe parts of the throttle control bracket and throttle/governor linkage may be missing.

Does anyone have a working model of this engine who could show me what your throttle control bracket looks like and what linkages connect the bracket to the carburetor throttle plate and/or engine throttle lever?

Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Surging is not caused by a problem with the throttle linkage, it is caused by a lean condition with the carburetor, you may have a restriction in the high or low jet.


----------

